# General consideration



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Good Morning all I hope you are well
This morning around 7.15am at Merton , Abbey Mills a cyclist for NO reason banged my car with his right hand whilst I was stationary at the traffic lights. I was shocked so I beeped my horn to see why he done it and to get his attention.
I was meet with him promptly sticking up his middle finger and riding off. Now I have two baby on board signs and this sort of behaviour should not be witnessed by a child.
Now I was in absolute horror if I banged his cycle would he not be angry?
Cyclist you do NOT have a right to cause damage to a vehicle and this is a form off assault and vandalism.
I have contacted the local police in this matter as I have witness that the gentleman in he’s 30’s done it for no reason than other to provoke a reaction.
I have no problems with cyclists (even though some cycle in the dark with NO high viz or lights) but can anyone justify banging a stationary car other than that the person is a self-centred human being.
Many cyclist complain that car and van users own the road well yes we do have a right. We pay insurance! We have MOT to make sure our vehicle is road worthy and most importantly ROAD TAX!! So we are licensed to drive.
I ask a question – what happens if a cyclist gets into an accident who will normally get the blame? 95% its drivers when in fact most cyclists have no road awareness.
I believe this is what cyclist should have in order to ride on the queens public road –

A 3 day course on road safety – this includes a practical and a theory ( u drivers do it)
A cyclist license – valid for 5 years
Pay insurance – that way a cyclist is also covered if there big is damaged – uninsured bike should be points on their license
Then safety all around!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> Good Morning all I hope you are well
> This morning around 7.15am at Merton , Abbey Mills a cyclist for NO reason banged my car with his right hand whilst I was stationary at the traffic lights. I was shocked so I beeped my horn to see why he done it and to get his attention.
> I was meet with him promptly sticking up his middle finger and riding off. Now I have two baby on board signs and this sort of behaviour should not be witnessed by a child.
> Now I was in absolute horror if I banged his cycle would he not be angry?
> ...


Maybe you should disappear back under your bridge.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Dec 2014)

I wonder what the cyclist's version of events is, perhaps you're unaware of a manoeuvre you made that created a risk for him. A cyclist will rarely thump a vehicle without good reason.

Concentrate on why it happened and ignore all the tosh about road tax, insurance, clothing and the rest.

GC


----------



## helston90 (1 Dec 2014)




----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

Why do you have 'baby on board' signs? Do you think your children have a greater right to consideration on the roads than other road users? Would you allow people to take more risks around your car if you only had your ageing granny on board?

You do not pay road tax (someone has to say it, so I may as well start) - you pay Vehicle Excise Duty which permits you to drive a polluting vehicles on the roads. Some low-emissions cars and electric cars do not pay VED - but that doesn't mean they are not allowed to drive on the roads.

And as glasgow cyclist says - perhaps you had just passed this cyclist too close (do you give them at least a metre's room when passing?)


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2014)

This isn't going to end well and last for long methinks.


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

helston90 said:


>


Well, yes. But if the troll comes back and actually reads what people have put, he/she/it _may_ just learn something.


I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## User6179 (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> Good Morning all I hope you are well
> This morning around 7.15am at Merton , Abbey Mills a cyclist for NO reason banged my car with his right hand whilst I was stationary at the traffic lights. I was shocked so I beeped my horn to see why he done it and to get his attention.
> I was meet with him promptly sticking up his middle finger and riding off. Now I have two baby on board signs and this sort of behaviour should not be witnessed by a child.
> Now I was in absolute horror if I banged his cycle would he not be angry?
> ...




I 100% agree with everything you say !


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

Oh my 

You may want to have a read as to what Road Tax is actually for (you may find it relates to your vehicle and its emissions and not the roads, which vehicles actually damage unlike bicycles )

You'll find that quite a lot of cyclists are insured against 3rd party damage...however a bike is rather less likely to damage a car and its driver than the other way round. Why should cyclists be licensed? for what?

Still not on for a cyclist to do what he did if no provocation but I doubt that was the case

Fully agree on the baby on Board signs...arrogance and entitlement IMO (and some of them are revolting in their chavtasticness  ) It's your responsibility to keep your child safe in the car


----------



## helston90 (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Well, yes. But if the troll comes back and actually reads what people have put, he/she/it _may_ just learn something.



You're right- I shouldn't be so judgemental, I'm sure they've not set up an account to come here and have a mini rant and then leave again without entering into a discussion. 
Maybe when they're finished updating their Daily Mail comments they'll pop back and see if any light has been thrown on their thread.


----------



## J1888 (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> Good Morning all I hope you are well
> This morning around 7.15am at Merton , Abbey Mills a cyclist for NO reason banged my car with his right hand whilst I was stationary at the traffic lights. I was shocked so I beeped my horn to see why he done it and to get his attention.
> I was meet with him promptly sticking up his middle finger and riding off. Now I have two baby on board signs and this sort of behaviour should not be witnessed by a child.
> Now I was in absolute horror if I banged his cycle would he not be angry?
> ...



Lol


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> Good Morning all I hope you are well
> This morning around 7.15am at Merton , Abbey Mills a cyclist *for NO reason banged my car* with his right hand whilst I was stationary at the traffic lights.



Unlikely. The much more likely explanation is that it was a response to you driving like a tit.


----------



## benb (1 Dec 2014)

OK, I'll bite.

Let's assume you did nothing earlier in the journey to make the cyclist bang on your roof. (which by your tone seems unlikely to me)
In that case, the cyclist was a bit of a nob. But what's that got to do with all of the other cyclists?

I see some drivers being dangerous idiots all of the time, but I don't tar all drivers with that brush.

Insurance is mandatory for motorised vehicles due to the massive risk they pose to others. Cycles are very low risk, so the government has decided that we do not require mandatory insurance. Nevertheless, lots of cyclists do have insurance, either as being part of a cycling organisation or under their home insurance. *Fun fact: *there are more _illegally _uninsured drivers than _legally _uninsured cyclists.

Finally, you don't pay road tax, as it was abolished in 1937. You pay Vehicle Excise Duty, which is emissions based. All low emissions vehicles pay £0 (Volvo V40, VW Golf BlueMotion, and many others) so there is no argument that cycles should be liable. VED doesn't pay for roads anyway, except in the general sense that all taxes go into the central fund and are then divvied up to government departments as required.

Here's an idea: lose the arrogant entitlement


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

theclaud said:


> Unlikely. The much more likely explanation is that it was a response to you driving like a tit.


Yep and knowing exactly where this happened, this is likely, lots of people drive like tits around there!


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

It makes me sick. I feel physically nauseous when I read it, no matter how many times it happens.

LICENSE IS A VERB, LICENCE IS A NOUN.

Thanks for dropping by, stick around.


----------



## snorri (1 Dec 2014)

Frightens the life out of me these Baby on Board signs, have they no thought for the children? I have this image in my mind of the child sliding along the board and out the window as the driver races to meet another self imposed deadline. Get your child into a proper safety seat I say.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

not a troll my dear and if you read my post I said I like cyclists but reading all your comments your all judgemental


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2014)

glenn forger said:


> It makes me sick. I feel physically nauseous when I read it, no matter how many times it happens.
> 
> LICENSE IS A VERB, LICENCE IS A NOUN.
> 
> Thanks for dropping by, stick around.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

child is in safety seat


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

snorri said:


> Frightens the life out of me these Baby on Board signs, have they no thought for the children? I have this image in my mind of the child sliding along the board and out the window as the driver races to meet another self imposed deadline. Get your child into a proper safety seat I say.


Some are also decorated, that poor brat sprog could cut themselves on the glitter and tinsel as they slide past


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)




----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

I do have tits yes i'm a girl well done now I didn't insult you did I.....


----------



## raleighnut (1 Dec 2014)

You probably nearly hit and possibly injured someone yet you bleat about 'road tax' and licence.
You come across in your rant as a menace to other road users.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

did not read all off my post did you....


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

do you live in London?


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

not a troll my dear


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> not a troll my dear and if you read my post I said I like cyclists but reading all your comments your all judgemental


Because cyclists constantly hear the same uninformed claptrap about road tax etc


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

yes maybe you could ask him?


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> not a troll my dear


Now my dear, if you look at the bottom right of the posts you read on here, you will see a little blue word that says 'reply'. If you click that, it allows you to quote the post you are replying to. 

Then your posts might make a little sense, instead of appearing to be random phrases.

my dear...


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

then don't jump on the band waggon


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

yes my dear


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

Slow learner, eh?


----------



## benb (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I do have tits yes i'm a girl well done now I didn't insult you did I.....



You insulted all of us with your ignorant rubbish.


----------



## User6179 (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I do have tits yes i'm a girl well done now I didn't insult you did I.....



Your post insults every cyclist on here and shows you to be a complete ignorant twunt !!


----------



## helston90 (1 Dec 2014)

OMG- they've replied- I'm lost now, they never normally reply.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2014)

Well this is going well...


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> not a troll my dear and if you read my post I said I like cyclists but reading all your comments your all judgemental



Our all judgemental what? How can you have attained adulthood and not know the difference between your and you're?


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2014)

It's extremely common for poor drivers to be entirely unaware of the fact that they have just endangered or intimidated someone with a manoeuvre. It's extremely uncommon for cyclists to hit vehicles for no reason.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

Nobody's ever slapped or punched my car. I don't know anyone who's had their car slapped or punched. It's possible this cyclist is a random car - slapper, but it's more likely you did something stupid. You didn't mention road tax, did you?


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

Right - @frankiexxxxxxx appears to still not have managed to use the 'reply' button, so we don't know who the random posts are aimed at.

She made a number of points in her initial post, some of which have been addressed by other users here.

None of her replies have addressed these points.

She is still in moderation, and replies with no substance or that do not quote the point she is responding to will not appear here.

So, frankiexxxxxxxxxxxxxx - either reply to the the substance of the posts, or go away.


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Right - @frankiexxxxxxx appears to still not have managed to use the 'reply' button, so we don't know who the random posts are aimed at.
> 
> She made a number of points in her initial post, some of which have been addressed by other users here.
> 
> ...



Hey - leave her alone! The crazy m**********r has given me two 'likes' already.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

She just liked my post! I think she's coming round.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

Ok, TMN to the claud, but I don't even get TMNs anyway because of The Conspiracy.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Dec 2014)

@frankiexxxxxxx Are you by any chance on Twitter?

GC


----------



## Panter (1 Dec 2014)

It's just a (very bored) existing member isn't it?


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2014)

It's possible that she can't tell the difference between the 'like' and 'reply' buttons. Which augurs well for her being in charge of a tonne or two of high-speed metal.


----------



## User6179 (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Right - @frankiexxxxxxx appears to still not have managed to use the 'reply' button, so we don't know who the random posts are aimed at.
> 
> She made a number of points in her initial post, some of which have been addressed by other users here.
> 
> ...



Give her a break , must be hard posting and driving on an empty head !


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

Eddy said:


> Give her a break , must be hard posting and driving on an empty head !


Just wanted to demonstrate it really was a troll rather than someone willing to discuss....
(not that there was ever much doubt)

I think theclaud may have got it right!


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

not on twitter


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> It's just a (very bored) existing member isn't it?


Not showing up as a shared IP, no.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> not on twitter



Ketamine?


----------



## Leaway2 (1 Dec 2014)

Wow, I bet the Police have set up an incident room for this one. It happened move on with your life.


----------



## Glow worm (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Not showing up as a shared IP, no.



But showing up as yet another boneheaded moton


----------



## User6179 (1 Dec 2014)

Leaway2 said:


> Wow, I bet the Police have set up an incident room for this one. It happened move on with your life.



I will look forward to the Crimewatch reconstruction


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

Not sure she's got the hang of what the 'like' button means - she's reported a couple of posts for RUDENESS* that she has 'liked' !

* @ianrauk - I am only quoting!


----------



## Glow worm (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Not sure she's got the hang of what the 'like' button means - she's reported a couple of posts for RUDENESS* that she has 'liked' !



A level of stupidity that is frankly quite breathtaking. We share the roads with these half-wits folks!


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

I'd say 7/10, and that's being generous. Yes, road tax is mentioned. Yes, there's a frankly implausible story involving a randomly violent cyclist, but there are significant lapses, for instance there is no "I am a cyclist but", there is ZERO confusion between flout and flaunt and there is no mention of colour blind ginger children. It's not bad, but these are major weaknesses. I'm granting a point for the license/licence confusion, before you mention it.


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

Do you ever cycle on the road @frankiexxxxxxx ?


----------



## winjim (1 Dec 2014)

glenn forger said:


> I'd say 7/10, and that's being generous. Yes, road tax is mentioned. Yes, there's a frankly implausible story involving a randomly violent cyclist, but there are significant lapses, for instance there is no "I am a cyclist but", there is ZERO confusion between flout and flaunt and there is no mention of colour blind ginger children. It's not bad, but these are major weaknesses. I'm granting a point for the license/licence confusion, before you mention it.


Oh come on, there was a numbered list of suggestions. A numbered list!


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Do you ever cycle on the road @frankiexxxxxxx ?


 
not on London roads


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

@frankiexxxxxxx - you have to click 'reply' on the message you are actually replying to if you want the correct quote to appear. Not just the last post in the thread....

[edit] - Ah, I see she has finally caught on!


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

winjim said:


> Oh come on, there was a numbered list of suggestions. A numbered list!


 
thanks! thought someone would like it


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> not on London roads


Well you ought to try it sometime. So you do elsewhere?


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Well you ought to try it sometime. So you do elsewhere?



 I would only cycle in a local park - do you cycle in London or any other major city? and what problems do you come across?


----------



## User6179 (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> thanks! thought someone would like it



What is your view on cycle helmets btw ?


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

Eddy said:


> What is your view on cycle helmets btw ?


NO - just NO!   
Let's not start that on this thread!


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I would only cycle in a local park - do you cycle in London or any other major city? and what problems do you come across?


Why would you only cycle in a park? Is it because motorists don't drive with consideration for cyclists?


----------



## User6179 (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> NO - just NO!
> Let's not start that on this thread!


----------



## winjim (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> thanks! thought someone would like it


I like the numbers, it's the rest of it that concerns me.


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

winjim said:


> I like the numbers...


...but not the words ?


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Why would you only cycle in a park? Is it because motorists don't drive with consideration for cyclists?



not at all - finally its good to see you acting like an adult 
the reason for a park is cause its more enjoyable and relaxing... don't you agree


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

winjim said:


> I like the numbers...


thanks


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> ...but not the words ?


oh dear


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

I cycle in a city - Bristol, and I meet lots of others doing the same. Yes I saw a prat of a cyclist today, shouting at a pedestrian to get out of her way (pedestrian 3/4 way across the road and cyclist could easily of gone around her), equally I saw lots of sensible cyclists. Just like I see sensible cyclists and drivers every day. Doesn't mean that you don't get stupid ones in each group. Just the stupid ones in cars can do a lot more damage than the stupid ones on bikes. I also saw a child cycling on the road to primary school on their own today, are you saying they need to have insurance etc and 3 day course? 

I don't mind doing a test every 5 years on my bike if the same test is brought in for all car drivers? Mind you there would be a significant cost involved and lots of drivers not passing of course but that could be good.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> Many cyclist complain that car and van users own the road well yes we do have a right. We pay insurance! We have MOT to make sure our vehicle is road worthy and most importantly ROAD TAX!! So we are licensed to drive.


I think you will find that the reason you are _licensed_ to drive on the road is that you have passed a Driving Test, which is required because a motor vehicle is a dangerous 'weapon' (just consider the number of people who are killed with/by them if you think that noun is inappropriate). In the same way that the holder of a gun licence can have their privilege to own a gun removed, so a driver of a motor vehicle can have their privilege to drive a motor vehicle removed. Note that carefully: it _is _a privilege, not a right, to drive a motor vehicle.



frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I believe this is what cyclist should have in order to ride on the queens public road –
> 
> A 3 day course on road safety – this includes a practical and a theory ( u drivers do it)



Maybe all would-be drivers of motor vehicles should be required to have a (minimum) 3 day course on cycling  as well - practical, of course, in town and country.


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> not at all - finally its good to see you acting like an adult
> the reason for a park is cause its more enjoyable and relaxing... don't you agree



Leaving aside your attempted insult (when you have reported half a dozen posts on this thread as 'insults' or 'bullying' that were nothing of the sort...)

No, I don't find cycling in parks more enjoyable and relaxing - they are full of pedestrians, children and dogs. I find it far more relaxing cycling on country roads admiring the scenery and getting some decent exercise.


----------



## winjim (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> ...but not the words ?


Or the attitude.


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> not at all - finally its good to see you acting like an adult
> the reason for a park is cause its more enjoyable and relaxing... don't you agree


You can't get very far though and it gets a bit boring after a bit just going around in circles. And you get to chat to a lot more people when you are out on the main road.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Eddy said:


>



what's your view? when do you think you should wear them?

*Mod Edit:* no helmet discussions on this thread, as stated above. There is a separate forum for helmet debates.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> You can't get very far though and it gets a bit boring after a bit just going around in circles. And you get to chat to a lot more people when you are out on the main road.


so you use it more as a social type event


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> so you use it more as a social type event


No this morning I've chatted to friends I met, strangers, the child I mentioned, done some shopping, locking my bike up outside the shops I wanted to go in (couldn't do that in a car) and now I'm about to head out to work by bike. In a car I would be cut off from all of those social interactions, it's so much more than just social.


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

winjim said:


> Oh come on, there was a numbered list of suggestions. A numbered list!



Allowed for. Again it's the garbled syntax (not the tense change), lack of capitalisation and apostrophe in Queen's, and the inherent fallacy within "The queens public road". I concede Frankie's got the basics, I'm not arguing against that, it's just that I know she could do better.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Allowed for. Again it's the garbled syntax (not the tense change), lack of capitalisation and apostrophe in Queen's, and the inherent fallacy and "The queens public road". I concede Frankie's got the basics, I'm not arguing against that, it's just that I know she could do better.



thanks!


----------



## Panter (1 Dec 2014)

Welcome to the forum @frankiexxxxxxx  Sorry I thought you were trolling earlier.
I find it difficult to believe a cyclist would thump on your car for no reason. But, there are nutters out there, it takes all sorts.
The reason we get a bit defensive is that people like yourselves do find it intimidating cycling on the roads, rather than relaxing, and it shouldn't be like that. There's an anti-cycling feeling amongst some drivers that we (as cyclists) get rather fed up with and would like to change. Hence the slight hostility towards your opening post.

But, cycling is great, get out and give it a go!


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> No this morning I've chatted to friends I met, strangers, the child I mentioned, done some shopping, locking my bike up outside the shops I wanted to go in (couldn't do that in a car) and now I'm about to head out to work by bike. In a car I would be cut off from all of those social interactions, it's so much more than just social.



you are the only user here who


summerdays said:


> No this morning I've chatted to friends I met, strangers, the child I mentioned, done some shopping, locking my bike up outside the shops I wanted to go in (couldn't do that in a car) and now I'm about to head out to work by bike. In a car I would be cut off from all of those social interactions, it's so much more than just social.



ok I see ..... but with a child strapped to the back off a cycle is just not logical.... I drive in order to make sure she is safe. I do see cyclists with these kid seats and its just not safe


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

frankie, have you got a relative with cancer who was punched by a cyclist? No, perhaps not, you would have mentioned it. Throw me a bone here people.


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> Welcome to the forum @frankiexxxxxxx  Sorry I thought you were trolling earlier.



She was. She does seemed to have started to discuss things though, which is good...


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> thanks!



Reported for liking my post. Think that's how it works.


----------



## cd365 (1 Dec 2014)

Is the OP for real?
Did you have a good think about your driving up to that point because to me it sounds like you had done something to seriously antagonize that cyclist, a close overtake me thinks or maybe you just cut him up. If you think you did nothing wrong then there is a good chance that you just did not see them, maybe you should re-take your test if that is the case.
You do realise that a lot of cyclists also are drivers so have passed a road-awareness test! 
Road tax, I will pay every year of Road tax that you have actually paid. The road tax argument alone shows how ignorant you are as a road user.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Panter said:


> Welcome to the forum @frankiexxxxxxx  Sorry I thought you were trolling earlier.
> I find it difficult to believe a cyclist would thump on your car for no reason. But, there are nutters out there, it takes all sorts.
> The reason we get a bit defensive is that people like yourselves do find it intimidating cycling on the roads, rather than relaxing, and it shouldn't be like that. There's an anti-cycling feeling amongst some drivers that we (as cyclists) get rather fed up with and would like to change. Hence the slight hostility towards your opening post.
> 
> But, cycling is great, get out and give it a go!



thanks I do sometimes think yes this cyclist is on the ball and very sensible as my first post was I don't mind cyclists!!!


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

glenn forger said:


> frankie, have you got a relative with cancer who was punched by a cyclist? No, perhaps not, you would have mentioned it. Throw me a bone here people.


eh?


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

cd365 said:


> Is the OP for real?
> Did you have a good think about your driving up to that point because to me it sounds like you had done something to seriously antagonize that cyclist, a close overtake me thinks or maybe you just cut him up. If you think you did nothing wrong then there is a good chance that you just did not see them, maybe you should re-take your test if that is the case.
> You do realise that a lot of cyclists also are drivers so have passed a road-awareness test!
> Road tax, I will pay every year of Road tax that you have actually paid. The road tax argument alone shows how ignorant you are as a road user.



I was stationary my dear I was at a loooong set off traffic lights


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

cd365 said:


> Is the OP for real?
> Did you have a good think about your driving up to that point because to me it sounds like you had done something to seriously antagonize that cyclist, a close overtake me thinks or maybe you just cut him up. If you think you did nothing wrong then there is a good chance that you just did not see them, maybe you should re-take your test if that is the case.
> You do realise that a lot of cyclists also are drivers so have passed a road-awareness test!
> Road tax, I will pay every year of Road tax that you have actually paid. The road tax argument alone shows how ignorant you are as a road user.



Reported for not liking frankie's post.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> eh?



now that is sick - mentioning cancer is below the belt and sick


----------



## cd365 (1 Dec 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Reported for not liking frankie's post.


----------



## cd365 (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I was stationary my dear I was at a loooong set off traffic lights


So you didn't know what you had done further up the road then, whereabouts do you drive because I will make sure I don't cycle around there. I value my life.


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I was stationary my dear I was at a loooong set off traffic lights


Maybe he (or she) had only just caught up with you? 
If someone does something inconsiderate or dangerous near me on the bike, I'm likely to remember the make/model of the car for a while, especially if there are 'baby on board' stickers (you never explained those, by the way). And if I see the same car stopped at traffic lights I might decide to knock on the window and explain what they did wrong...

So just because you were stopped at traffic lights when they banged on your car, doesn't mean that you had not done anything to them.


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I would only cycle in a local park - do you cycle in London or any other major city? and what problems do you come across?


Yes I cycle around where you were. The biggest problem I encountered was being knocked off by a driver who didn't give me enough space overtaking and getting hurt


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> now that is sick - mentioning cancer is below the belt and sick


I didn't mention cancer. Do try to quote the actual post you are replying to.


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> thanks I do sometimes think yes this cyclist is on the ball and very sensible as my first post was I don't mind cyclists!!!


Are you any better at driving a car than you are at working the interweb?


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> now that is sick - mentioning cancer is below the belt and sick




reported for mentioning cancer.


----------



## benb (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I was stationary my dear I was at a loooong set off traffic lights



And what happened earlier?
Did you overtake them too close? Pull out from a side road into their path?
I find it quite unlikely that they hit your car without any reason.

Anyway, I hope you have at least learnt you were utterly wrong on "road tax"


----------



## glenn forger (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I was stationary my dear I was at a loooong set off traffic lights



So you have no memory of overtaking the cyclist? Can you remember moving out to overtake properly? I think I know what happened.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (1 Dec 2014)

The other day I parked my car at Tesco. While i was away someone parked beside me, opened their door so it hit mine, then got out as the door ground a circular pattern in the paint.
Obviously that driver must fulfil your criteria and be therefore safe.


frankiexxxxxxx said:


> Good Morning all I hope you are well
> This morning around 7.15am at Merton , Abbey Mills a cyclist for NO reason banged my car with his right hand whilst I was stationary at the traffic lights. I was shocked so I beeped my horn to see why he done it and to get his attention.
> I was meet with him promptly sticking up his middle finger and riding off. Now I have two baby on board signs and this sort of behaviour should not be witnessed by a child.
> Now I was in absolute horror if I banged his cycle would he not be angry?
> ...



Thanks for sticking around for the replies, posts like yours are very often fire and forget.
You are dealing here with a community that includes cyclists and drivers that also cycle who fill all your criteria for training.

Questions:
1. Would you be happy to retake your driving test every five years?
2. When your children ask for bikes for Christmas at 4 years old will you insure them and pay for their training?
It has to be fair for all.

There are people on here myself included that have been treated far worse by drivers than you have been by one cyclist. Some have been assaulted, abused, and some have been killed.
I've had an overtaking car head on to me at 70mph in broad daylight, squeezed into parked cars by a passing truck, had litter thrown into my wheels and had drivers try to intimidate me off the road, including a 44 ton artic passing at less than 6 inches.
Who do you think all of them will blame? Me the cyclist, or me the driver with a 28 year spotless record? Of course they'll believe they're right.

In the end there's a lot of people out there that should not be allowed control of anything with wheels, yet despite all the training and laws they're still there.
It's not one group. It's elements of all of them.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Maybe he (or she) had only just caught up with you?
> If someone does something inconsiderate or dangerous near me on the bike, I'm likely to remember the make/model of the car for a while, especially if there are 'baby on board' stickers (you never explained those, by the way). And if I see the same car stopped at traffic lights I might decide to knock on the window and explain what they did wrong...
> 
> So just because you were stopped at traffic lights when they banged on your car, doesn't mean that you had not done anything to them.



I saw where he came from and I didn't over take him he came from the side road my theory is he just got pissy as he wanted to go in the next lane? maybe he woke up on the wrong side off the bed? what do you think as you love this post.


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

benb said:


> And what happened earlier?
> Did you overtake them too close? Pull out from a side road into their path?
> I find it quite unlikely that they hit your car without any reason.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you have at least learnt you were utterly wrong on "road tax"


Stopped across the cycle lane? Although I don't think there is one there on the road?


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> I saw where he came from and I didn't over take him he came from the side road my theory is he just got pissy as he wanted to go in the next lane? maybe he woke up on the wrong side off the bed? *what do you think as you love this post*.


What? Love this post? 
It irritates me having to read posts with such poor grammar and spelling, I certainly do not 'love' any of your posts.


----------



## snorri (1 Dec 2014)

theclaud said:


> Are you any better at driving a car than you are at working the interweb?


You don't think she may be doing both at the same time?


----------



## benb (1 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Stopped across the cycle lane? Although I don't think there is one there on the road?



Merton Abbey Mills. I'm going to assume it must be Merantun Way, as it's the only road that really goes anywhere in that area.
No cycle lane, and not really wide enough for someone to overtake without at least straddling the central line.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> The other day I parked my car at Tesco. While i was away someone parked beside me, opened their door so it hit mine, then got out as the door ground a circular pattern in the paint.
> Obviously that driver must fulfil your criteria and be therefore safe.
> 
> 
> ...



thank you! would I re-take a driving test every five years YES!!! Some drivers are lunatics.
All I didn't like was him "punching" my car (he used closed fists) and I wanted to understand why he done it if he explained I would apologise as maybe I could have been in the wrong but how would I know he swore and cycled off.
as I first stated I don't mind cyclists you guys are alright but ive come across some people in the forum


snorri said:


> You don't think she may be doing both at the same time?



are you?


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> What? Love this post?
> It irritates me having to read posts with such poor grammar and spelling, I certainly do not 'love' any of your posts.


 c'mon you do as you keep replying


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

benb said:


> Merton Abbey Mills. I'm going to assume it must be Merantun Way, as it's the only road that really goes anywhere in that area.
> No cycle lane, and not really wide enough for someone to overtake without at least straddling the central line.



that cycle lane is a little silly - do you know it?


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Stopped across the cycle lane? Although I don't think there is one there on the road?



oh there is - a thin cycle lane that runs across the junction do you live in Merton?


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> c'mon you do as you keep replying


There are many different motivations for answering posts on internet fora - loving your posts is not one of them.


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> There are many different motivations for answering posts on internet fora - loving your posts is not one of them.



there you go again replying


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> there you go again replying


Whoooossshhh!


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Whoooossshhh!


oh dear your grammar


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

your profile says work avoider so you have no job? yup that's right as you've been on here harassing me all day - how about you log off here and go and get a job or go to work as guess what IM OFF TO WORK AS IM NOT AN INTERNET BUM!!!!


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Whoooossshhh!



AND TEA STAINS YOUR TEETH MAN YOU MUST HAVE YELLOW TEETH EWWWW


----------



## frankiexxxxxxx (1 Dec 2014)

Spinney said:


> Whoooossshhh!



IS YOUR FACE COVERED AS YOUR BRETH SMELLS AND YOUR UGLY LOL


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> oh there is - a thin cycle lane that runs across the junction do you live in Merton?


Sutton. Was this at the tangent centre rather than abbey mills


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> oh dear your grammar


You have completely missed the point again. 
Perhaps you meant to complain about my spelling rather than my grammar, given that I posted only a single word? Perhaps you have not come across mis-spelling things for effect, such as the noise the point makes when it passes over your head. Your post would have been more effective had you ever grasped the use of captial letters and punctuation.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2014)

Can't this idiot just be banned and be done with. This thread is going nowhere. It's just trolling.


----------



## Spinney (1 Dec 2014)

frankiexxxxxxx said:


> your profile says work avoider so you have no job? yup that's right as you've been on here harassing me all day - how about you log off here and go and get a job or go to work as guess what IM OFF TO WORK AS IM NOT AN INTERNET BUM!!!!





frankiexxxxxxx said:


> AND TEA STAINS YOUR TEETH MAN YOU MUST HAVE YELLOW TEETH EWWWW





frankiexxxxxxx said:


> IS YOUR FACE COVERED AS YOUR BRETH SMELLS AND YOUR UGLY LOL



As the 'debate' appears to descend to personal insults (and in CAPS too!) so rapidly....


ianrauk said:


> Can't this idiot just be banned and be done with. This thread is going nowhere. It's just trolling.


... I think you have a point! 

I thought there may have been some hope, but it appears not.


----------

